# Adding fish to new tank?



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

I am taking care of a 75 gallon tank that has been cycled or ready to add fish whatever stage that is.

How fast and how many fish should I add. I know not all at once. Is there some sort of formula? After I add my initial fish how long do I have to wait to add more.

The fish that will be in the tank are community. 
*Can be found in previous thread*


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Add two or three at a time and go from most peaceful to most aggressive. If you have a smaller tank to quarantine them in to make sure they don't have any sicknesses, float the bags and slowly add water over a period of half an hour. Then, net the fish out of the bag and put them in the quarantine tank. DO NOT LET WATER FROM THE BAG GET INTO THE TANK! Look for sickness and treat accordingly. After a week of no signs of sickness, do the same thing but this time put them in the display tank.

If you don't have a QT, do the same thing, but watch for sick fish so that you don't completely contaminate your display tank. Good luck!


----------



## Community90 (Jan 22, 2011)

I dont have a quarantine tank. So I should start with 2-3 platys possibly. Then how much longer until I add more fish. And at 2-3 at a time does that mean I cant add lets say 6 neon tetra in a school? If they need to be in a school then shouldn't they be in a school from the start?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

For the tetras, and four or five at a time. You'll want about fifteen neons at least. Do you need that many, no. But you'll want them. Wait at least a week to add new fish. For example, you could have "New Fish Monday"! That'd be fun at work. Right? You could stop by the fish store before hand and grab the new fish!


----------

